# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر  اخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادره صباح الثلاثاء  الموافق 10/ 2/ 2015م

## mohammed saif

*


صباح الشوق  للوطن 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



صحيفة  الصدي  نقلا عن كوره سودانيه 

المريخ يختبر تراوري امام الشعله اليوم 
 ويضمه للبعثه المغادره لدار السلام 
محاوله فاشله لحظر غازريتو من السفر
 للوزان والصدي تكشف التفاصيل 
عزام يرسل وفد مقدمه مبكرا للسودان  .. 
والهلال في اشرس نزال امام اسود الجبال 
عبد الرحمن ابراهيم لم نفز علي الخياله
 بمساعدة احد وفريق الحكام معروف 
تعقيدات تحول دون التوقيع  علي
 عقد  بث الدوري الممتاز 
*

----------


## اينرامو

*صباحات شوقنا بى خيرهن .. اجمل صباح يا ابوحميد .
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


صحيفة الزعيم 
عزام يتمسك باداء  مواجهه
 المريخ بمعقله . والزعيم تكشف الاسباب 
الجهاز الفني يختبر  جاهزية تراروي امام الشعله 
صباح اليوم والفرقه الحمراء تدخل معسكرا مغلقا
برهان تيه علي الاحمر التحوط باحزية المطر 
واقامة اللقاء الاحد ايجابي لهذا السبب 
لاعبو المريخ يدخلون معسكرا مغلقا اليوم ..
 المريخ يشكر حكومة ولاية شمال دارفور 
اجتماع بين القطاع الرياضي والجهاز
 الفني بشان مباراة عزام 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديك العافية الحبيب محمد سيف على الابداعات الصباحية
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


انتهى يوم أمس دون توقيع عقد بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز وذلك
 بسبب بعض الترتيبات الخاصة المتعلقة برفع الشارة من قِبل التلفزيون
 القومي لفضائية بي ان سبورت القطرية، وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة أن
 هناك تعقيدات عديدة أدت إلى تأخير التوقيع على عقد البث وبالتالي
 ربما لا يتم نقل مباريات الاسبوع الرابع لبطولة الدوري الممتاز
 وربما امتدت الأزمة إلى ما بعد الاسبوع الخامس وذلك لأن التلفزيون
 القومي يشعر بأن المبلغ الذي ستدفعه الفضائية القطرية نظير نقل 
بعض مباريات الممتاز ضخم للغاية ولابد أن يكون هناك اتفاق 
على رفع الشارة لتلك الفضائية.
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

صباحات شوقنا بى خيرهن .. اجمل صباح يا ابوحميد .



مشكور اب احمد  حياك الحبيب 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يديك العافية الحبيب محمد سيف على الابداعات الصباحية



ود البقعه الرائع صباحك ورد 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



مباريات اليوم بالدوري الممتاز 

تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم ثلاث مباريات في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بكل
 من كوستي وكسلا ومدني، بالاضافة إلى لقاء الهلال وهلال الجبال بامدرمان في
 الثامنة مساء ويستضيف ملعب كوستي  لقاء الرابطة والخرطوم الوطني في الرابعة
 والنصف عصراً وعلى ملعب استاد كسلا يلتقي الميرغني والنسور فيما يستقبل
 ملعب استاد مدني لقاء الأهلي وهلال الابيض.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباحاتك ندية الاخ محمد سيف
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*




اهلي الخرطوم يسقط  نمور دار جعل 

حقق أهلي الخرطوم فوزاً مهماًعلى ضيفه اهلي شندي 
بهدفين نظيفين مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم ضمن
 الجولة الرابعةمن بطولة الدوري الممتاز، سجل هدفي
 الأهلي موسى الزومة ووليد الشعلة وحصل الأخيرعلى
 جائزة نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني 
الراعي الرسمي للمسابقة،بالنتيجة رفع أهلي الخرطوم
رصيده إلى خمس نقاط وبقي الآرسنال في نقاطه الخمس.
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*تسلم حبيبنا الرائع محمد سيف
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



كفر و وتر 

 دشّن ولي ولي العهد النائب الثاني لرئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير
 الداخلية بالمملكة العربية السعودية الأمير محمد بن نايف في مكتبه بالوزارة,
 إطلاق خدمة إصدار تأشيرات استقدام عائلات المقيمين ( الزوجة و الأبناء القصّر )
 إلكترونياً, بحضور وكيل وزارة الداخلية أحمد السالم, ومساعد وزير الداخلية للشؤون
 الإدارية والمالية عبدالله الحماد, وعدد من المسئولين بالوزارة وعقب التدشين أكد مدير
 عام شئون الوافدين بالوزارة سلمان الشهيوين أن إطلاق هذه الخدمة يأتي ضمن توجيهات
 وزير الداخلية للتحول الإلكتروني في أعمال الوزارة كافة لتسهيل الإجراءات على المواطنين
 والمقيمين والتخلص من الإجراءات الورقية التي تستنزف أوقات المستفيدين من هذه الخدمات
. يذكر أن هذه الخدمة تمكن المقيمين من إصدار التأشيرة دون الحاجة لمراجعة فروع الإدارة
 العامة لشؤون الوافدين ( إدارة شؤون الاستقدام



*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

وصل اليوم مندوب نادي عزام التنزاني للخرطوم 
و قام بحجز ملعب فرع الرياضة لاستيعاب تدريبات
 فريقه بالخرطوم و كما قام بالحجز لبعثة النادي بفندق
 السلام روتانا وغادر ظهر اليوم لدار السلام
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  يا  استاذ  مجهود  مقدر منك
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

* الأخ الرائع محمد . شكرًاً لك .
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

نفي الكابتن محسن سيد فوز فريقه بمساعدة التحكيم وقال بانهم تعرضوا 
لظلم واضح من الحكم الذي صرف ثلاث ركلات جزاء بجانب انذاره 
لغارزيتو و عكسه لعدد من الحالات و اكد خلال حديثه لاذاعة هوي
 السودان بان فريقه لعب مباراة كبيرة و استحق الفوز على الخيالة
 و انهم يركزون على الفوز في مباراة عزام وحسم التأهل
 لدور الـــ(32) برغم قوة منافسهم 


*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*غرائب وعجائب  فعلا


ما ين نهاية الدوري السابق وباية الدوري الحالي حوالي 3 اشهر او يزيد لماذا لم يتم الاتفاق ع الشركة الناقل في هذه  الفترة

شاطرين بس تلهفو حقوق الاندية والمنتخبات ..بلد  عاوزة  راجل عنه مخ لك ااااااااااااااااااااااااخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

صباحاتك ندية الاخ محمد سيف









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

تسلم حبيبنا الرائع محمد سيف









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

شكرا  يا  استاذ  مجهود  مقدر منك









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

 الأخ الرائع محمد . شكرًاً لك .




شكرا ليكم الله يديكم العافيه  ويدينا  الفي  
مرادنا  مساء اليوم عشان يتشلعو الجماعه 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*

عبّر الكيني الان وانغا مهاجم المريخ عن سعادته الكبيرة
 بتسجيل الهدف الثاني له في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في
 مرمى هلال الفاشر أمس بعد الأول في مرمىالرابطة كوستي وذكر المهاجم الكيني في حديثه نقله أحد
 المواقع الكينية عن سعادته البالغة بالتسجيل مع المريخ
 مبيناً أنه يعيش أجواء رائعة في المريخ متمنياً أن يواصل 
التألق وقيادة الفريق للانتصارات في المرحلة المقبلة
 على الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي.
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكور محمد سيف
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*ماذا نقول يا محمد سيف .. لا أريد ان أذبحك بسيف المدح .. ولا ان أنحرك بسكين الثناء .. فأنت البليغ الفصيح وتعرف مقاصد ومعانى اللغه .. فيكفينى هذا ولك فيوض من المحبة والود والتقدير 
*

----------


## سوباوى

*صباحك عافيه محمد سيف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا محمد سيف على المجهود والاضافة لاخبار الصباح الرياضى
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريود
					

مشكور محمد سيف



حباب المريود صباحك عافيه 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

ماذا نقول يا محمد سيف .. لا أريد ان أذبحك بسيف المدح .. ولا ان أنحرك بسكين الثناء .. فأنت البليغ الفصيح وتعرف مقاصد ومعانى اللغه .. فيكفينى هذا ولك فيوض من المحبة والود والتقدير 



شاكر ذو اللسان الرطب والقلم المعطر وصاحب
 الحروف  العميقه  الله  يديك الفي مرادك ياخوي 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

صباحك عافيه محمد سيف



الله يعافيك الحبيب سوباوي  صباح الورد 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

شكرا محمد سيف على المجهود والاضافة لاخبار الصباح الرياضى



الحلفاوي اخوي وود عمي  صباح الورد 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


غادر امس الى مدينة لوزان و ذلك من اجل متابعة قضيته ضد الهلال و المتعلقة 
بمطالباته بمرتبات تقدر بـــ(400) الف دولار و قرر الفرنسي اللحاق ببعثة 
المريخ يوم الخميس في اديس ابابا على ان يغادر مع الفريق لدار السلام و يجدر
 ذكره بان الفرنسي كان قد وصل للخرطوم مساء امس مع بعثة المريخ قادما من
 الفاشر بعد ان قاد المريخ امام هلال الفاشر 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



فاز المريخ كوستي على الامل عطبرة بهدفين لهدف
 نالها مدافع الفهود كاوندا وهداف المريخ رحمة الزاكي 
فيما احرز هدف الامل فيكتور ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لـــ(4)
 نقاط و تجمدت الفهود في نقاطها الـــ(4)

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*صحيفة  قوون ركاكة  عجيبة

معقول الموت سحقا تحت  اغصان شجرة...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة صحيفة الزعيم


عزام يتمسك باداء مواجهة المريخ بمعقله .. و( الزعيم ) تكشف الاسباب
الجهاز الفني يختبر جاهزية تراوري امام الشعلة صباح اليوم .. والفرقة الحمراء تدخل معسكراً مغلقاً
برهان تيه : على الاحمر التحوط باحذية المطر واقامة اللقاء الاحد ايجابي لهذا السبب
لاعبو المريخ يدخلون معسكراً مغلقاً اليوم .. المريخ يشكر حكومة ولاية شمال دارفور
اجتماع بين القطاع الرياضي والجهاز الفني بشان مباراة عزام


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى 


المريخ يختبر تراوري امام الشعلة اليوم ويضمه لبعثته المغادرة الى دار السلام
محاولة فاشلة لحظر غارزيتو من السفر الى لوزان و( الصدى ) تكشف التفاصيل
عزام يرسل وفد مقدمة مبكراً للخرطوم .. والهلال فى اشرس نزال امام اسود الجبال
عبدالرحمن ابراهيم : لم نفز على الخيالة بمساعدة احد وفريق الحكام معروف
عاد إلى الخرطوم فجرا .. تراوري يشارك مع المريخ أمام الشعلة اليوم ويطير مع البعثة
المريخ يواجه الشعلة وديا صباح اليوم
محسن :مباراة اليوم فرصة لتجهيز البدلاء
أحمد ساري : راجي عبد العاطي النجم الأميز في الفرقة الحمراء
تعقيدات تحول دون التوقيع على عقد بث الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا محمدسيف على الابداعات
ودوما رائع ومبدع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• في آخر مواجهاته المحلية قبل خوض غمار التنافس الافريقي الشرس
• الهلال يبحث اليوم عن نقاط ابناء الجبال وعين على بطل زنزبار
• باتريك اجرى الحصة الختامية للمواجهة بنجاح وحفز كيبي وكاريكا والجزولي على زيارة الشباك اليوم
• منافس الهلال الزنزباري يفقد حارسه الاول بالموت سحقاً تحت اغصان شجرة
• مفاجأة تفجرها (قوون) .. المحكمة الرياضية بلوزان لم تستدع غارزيتو والاستماع بالتلفون
• أهلي الخرطوم يهزم اهلي شندي لأول مرة في تاريخه بالممتاز
• هدف عكسي يمنح مريخ كوستي فوزه الأول بالممتاز على الامل
• المريخ يختبر البدلاء قبل السفر إلى تنزانيا لمواجهة عزام

◄ صـحـيـفــــة (قـــ) سبـــورت :

• في حلبة الممتاز بالقلعة الزرقاء الليلة :
• هلال البلجيكي يسعى لاعادة الانتصارات عبر بوابة كادوقلي
• باتريك يختتم تحضيراته وسط تألق واهتمام ويطالب كاريكا بكسر الصيام
• المريخ يواجه الشعله استعداداً لعزام .. وعبدالصمد يترأس البعثة إلى تنزانيا
• الرهيب يهدم الامل .. الفرسان يصطاد النمور امس في الدوري الممتاز
• مواجهات ساخنة ساخنة اليوم بالممتاز في كوستي وكسلا ومدني
• الأولمبي السوداني يدخل معسكره غداً استعداداً لمواجهة أثيوبيا
• مندوب عزام التنزاني يصل الخرطوم ويحجز بفندق السلام ويغادر

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال وأسود الجبال في معركة من نااااااار
• نزار في مهام جديدة .. كيبي يحجز مكانه .. وبوتاكو يعود للمشاركة
• باتريك يختبر تشكيلة الافريقيه .. ومرجان يعد المفاجآت للهلال
• الزنزباري يربك الهلال بعدم تحديد موعد حضوره للخرطوم
• الرهيب يجتاز الفهود .. الفرسان يحل عقدة الارسنال .. وثلاثة مواجهات اليوم في الممتاز
• الهلال يعسكر بفندق كورنثيا ويختتم تدريباته مساء امس للأسود
• مساعد مدرب الهلال يجتمع بكاريكا .. وصواريخ كيبي تهدد الاسود
• كانوتيه وفيصل موسي تمارين حول الملعب وتدربيات صالة لجنيارو

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• الهلال ينازل أسود الجبال في بروفة الابطال
• كيبي وكاريكا يقودان المقدمه الهجومية .. وروح معنويه عاليه في الحصه الختاميه
• الكاردينال يرسل الإضاءة والشباك وقوائم المرمى من دبي أمس تاهباً للمعركة الافريقية
• الفرسان تغتال النمور بثنائيه .. والسماكه يصطادون الفهود في الممتاز أمس
• فشل بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز في الجولة الرابعة
• الذئاب تستدرج الاولاد .. سيد الاتيام يتوعد التبلدي .. والانيق يهدد البرتقالي
• اعضاء المجلس يتابعون مران الختامي للهلال استعدادا للاسود

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• يسعى للعوده الي سكة الانتصارات قبل موقعة بطل زنزبار :
• هلال الابطال يتوعد اسود الجبال
• باتريك يدفع بتشكيلة جديده .. يستعيد الثنائي .. ومحاضره خاصه لكاريكا
• هلال الفاشر يسلم شكوى المدينه.. ومكتب محاماه اوروبي شهير ينتظر غارزيتو بلوزان
• المريخ يعود من الفاشر .. يستقبل تراوري .. ويفتح ملف رحلة تنزانيا
• اشتباكات مؤسفة بين اللاعبين في لقاء النيل والمريخ بحلفا الجديدة
• اندية الدويم تقاطع انتخابات اتحاد الكرة .. وانطلاق الدوري رسمياً بالدامر
• اللجنة الادارية تجتمع للنظر في تكاليف الحكام ببورتسودان
• مستوي النسور جبل اولياء يثير التساؤلات وسط جماهيره قبل التأهيلي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> أبرز عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :

 • الهلال يستضيف أسود الجبال في بروفة للنزال الافريقي
 • عماد الطيب : الدوري في بداياته..لا داعي للقلق وإقالة حجازي أمر طبيعي
 • عنكبة سعيد بانفراد المريخ بصدارة الدوري السوداني
 • الكيني وانغا: سعيد بالأجواء في المريخ وحريص على مواصلة التسجيل معه
 • بعثة المريخ تعود من الفاشر والفريق يواجه الشعلة اليوم
 • غارزيتو يغادر إلى لوزان ويلحق ببعثة المريخ في اديس ابابا
 • الفرسان يستقبلون برزيلي النمور بثنائية (صفحة الهلال بالفيس)
 • لجنة التحكيم المركزية تستقبل حكم نهائي الكان فجرا
 • اربع مواجهات ساخنة في الدوري الممتاز اليوم
 • نادي حلة حمد يجتمع والتأمين على عملية الإنتخابات الأخيرة
 • قرارات مهمة بنادي الشرطة القضارف وبابكر مساعداً للسادة
 • بتشريف الوزير بلة يوسف والرئيس التنفيذي لسوداتل هيئة الناشئين بولاية •  الخرطوم تسحب قرعة دوريها الممتاز بمشاركة عدد كبير من المعتمدين
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*مشكور الحبيب النشط محمد سيف
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*والشكور موصول لي الحبيب كسلاوي   دنمو المنبر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري يصل الخرطوم وينضم لتحضيرات المريخ 


 


  خاص-الزاوية:

 وصل المالي محمد تراوري مهاجم المريخ  الى الخرطوم في الساعات الاولى من صباح اليوم عبر طائرة الخطوط الاثيوبية ،  وسينضم تراوري الى تدريبات المريخ اليوم للتحضير لمواجهة عزام التنزاني في  ذهاب دور الـ64 من دوري ابطال افريقيا ، وكان تراوري اكد جاهزيته لخوض  مباراة عزام التنزاني، وغادر تراوري من المريخ منذ معسكر قطر للانضمام الى  منتخب بلاده في امم افريقيا 2015 التي توجت بها ساحل العاج .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود لسكة الانتصارات ويكسب هلال الفاشر بهدفي وانغا وعنكبة ويتصدر الدوري الممتاز 

 

الخرطوم: محمد عوض - الفاشر: مصطفى تنقا
عاد المريخ من جديد لسكة الانتصارات واستطاع أن يكسب مضيفه هلال الفاشر  بهدفين دون رد فى المباراة التى استضافها ملعب النقعة ليرتفع برصيده إلى  عشر نقاط فى صدارة أندية الدورى حتى الان ويبقى هلال الفاشر (الخيالة)  بثلاث نقاط. 
جاءت المباراة قوية من جانب  الفريقين، حيث شهدت عدد من الفرص فى الدقائق الأولى خاصة فرصة بكرى  عبدالقادر (المدينة) وأحمد عادل حيث أضاعا الفرصتين الثمينتين للفريقين  وكان ذلك من الدقيقة الخامسة حتى الثامنة، وفى الدقيقة الثانية عشر كاد  رمضان عجب أن يحرز الهدف الأول لولا يقظة حارس هلال الفاشر بارتيز الذى  أنقذ مرماه من هدف محقق، بعدها تواصل اللعب بعد أن تم علاج حارس هلال  الفاشر بعد سقوطه على الأرض إثر كرة مشتركة بينه وبين لاعب المريخ رمضان  عجب ، حيث حاصر المريخ لاعبى هلال الفاشر فى وسط الملعب، وكاد بكرى أن يحرز  هدفاً إلا أن حارس هلال الفاشر بارتيز أمسك بالكرة ، وفى الدقيقة الثلاثين  أضاع الكينى الان وانغا فرصة سانحة سددها أرضية مرت جوار المرمى، بعدها  استمر اللقاء سجالاً بين الفريقين وواصل الأحمر هجومه الكاسح على جبهة هلال  الفاشر إلا أنها لم تكن مثمرة بين الفريقين، وفى الدقيقة السابعة  والثلاثين كاد وانغا أن يحرز هدفاً من رأسية قوية إلا أن الكرة خرجت يسار  حارس هلال الفاشر، حتى أعلن قاضى الجولة نهاية الشوط الأول بتعادل الفريقين  بدون أهداف، وبدأ الشوط الثانى قوياً حيث سدد المالى بارى ديمبا كرة قوية  تسلمها الحارس اليوغندى جمال سالم ، وأنحصر اللعب فى وسط الملعب وفى  الدقيقة الستين أحرز الكينى الان وانغا الهدف الأول للمريخ من تسديدة قوية  أسعد بها كل الجماهير المريخية التى شاهدت المبارة من داخل ملعب المباراة ،  بعدها أخرج المدير الفنى لنادى هلال الفاشر اللاعب سانى وحل محله منير آدم  فى وسط الملعب، ليتحرك لاعبى هلال الفاشر من سكونهم وينشط خط الوسط كثيراً  ويبادلوا المريخ الهجمات إلا أن دفاع المريخ بقيادة أمير كمال كان يقظاً،  وفى الدقيقة التاسعة والستين أجرى المدير الفنى للأحمر الفرنسى ديغو  غارزيتو تبديلاً بخروج اللاعب النيجيرى سالمون جابسون ودخول الغانى أوغستين  أوكرا ، لينشط خط وسط المريخ كثيراً بانسيابية كرات الغانى أوكرا صاحب  الموهبة العالية، وينذر حكم المباراة مهاجم هلال الفاشر أحمد عادل بالبطاقة  الصفراء، ويتواصل أداء الفريقين من هنا وهناك خاصة بعد دخول مهاجم المريخ  محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة الذى نال البطاقة الصفراء فى الدقيقة السادسة  والسبعين، ليخرج اللاعب نبيل عابدين من هلال الفاشر ويدخل بدلاً عنه حمدى  النور، ويدافع المريخ بكل لاعبيه فى الدقائق الخمس الأخيرة بعد أن شكل  اللاعب علاء الدين بابكر خطورة كبيرة، ويجرى الفرنسى غارزيتو تبديلاً بخروج  بله جابر كابتن المريخ ويحل بديلاً عنه لاعب الرديف شرف شيبوب فى الدقيقة  (42)، وأهدر المهاجم عنكبة فرصة كانت سانحة للتسجيل فى الدقيقة الأخيرة،  بعدها سجل نفس اللاعب الهدف الثانى فى الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت بدل الضائع  من تمريرة أوكرا الممتازة، بعدها كاد بكرى المدينة أن يسجل الهدف الثالث  إلا أن الحارس بارتيز كان لها بالمرصاد لينهى الحكم المباراة بانتصار مستحق  للمريخ بهدفين دون مقابل ليرتفع المريخ بعشر نقاط فى صدارة الدورى ويبقى  هلال الفاشر بثلاث نقاط.
تشكيلة المريخ
جمال سالم فى حراسة المرمى ، الريح على،  على جعفر ، أمير كمال ، بله جابر ، مصعب عمر ، راجى عبدالعاطى ،سالمون  جابسون ، رمضان عجب ، بكرى عبدالقادر ، الكينى الان وانغا .

ست دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
أضاف قاضى الجولة عمار كريمة ست دقائق وقت بدل ضائع فى شوط المباراة الثانى.
المريخ تدرب قبل المباراة
تدرب المريخ قبل مباراة الأمس فى  السابعة صباحاً تحت إشراف الجهاز الفنى للمريخ الفرنسى غارزيتو ومساعده  الوطنى محسن سيد، حيث ظل الفرنسى يدرب اللاعبين قبل كل مباراة بساعات فى  يوم المباراة.

اضطر الجهاز الفنى للمريخ أن يدفع  بالمهاجم محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة بديلاً للكينى الان وانغا بعد أن أصيب  الأخير صاحب الهدف فى المباراة ونال اللاعب البطاقة الصفراء .
أحمد عادل ينال بطاقة صفراء
نال مهاجم هلال الفاشر أحمد عادل البطاقة الصفراء فى مباراة الأمس ، وكان اللاعب نشطاً فى خط المقدمة للخيالة .
كبر : سعداء بزيارة المريخ وسندعم فريقيّ الولاية مادياً
قال والى ولاية شمال دارفور محمد يوسف  كبر أنهم سعداء بزيارة المريخ للفاشر وهذا هو الدور المنتظر للدورى الممتاز  والذى يكون له الأثر الإيجابى الكبير فى نفوس الجماهير بالولاية ، وأكد  على أنه سيدعم فريقيّ الولاية فى الدورى وأتمنى أن يكون لنا فريقا آخر فى  الممتاز وهناك فريق للتاكندو سيشارك فى منافسات قادمة بالخرطوم ، وأن  الولاية تعيش أوضاعاً جيدة للغاية من النواحى الأمنية .
الأحمر يعود للتدريبات قبل الموقعة الكبرى
بعد العودة من الفاشر سيواصل الفريق  تدريباته لموقعة عزام التنزانى المقرر لها فى الخامس من فبراير الجارى  بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام حتى يتخطى المريخ هذا الفريق فى الدور  التمهيدى وتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية تساعده كثيراً فى مباراة الإياب بالخرطوم .
احتجاج من قبل الجهاز الفني على الحكم
قام الجهاز الفنى للمريخ باحتجاج على  حكم المباراة الذى لم يحتسب ركلة جزاء واضحة مع اللاعب راجى عبدالعاطى بعد  أن عرقله مدافع هلال الفاشر نبيل عابدين.
الغانى أوكرا بديلاً لجابسون
أجرى الجهاز الفنى للمريخ تبديلاً بخروج  النيجيرى سالمون جابسون الذى قدم مباراة رائعة ومتميزة ودخل بدلاً عنه  الغانى اوغستين أوكرا .
خروج ساني ودخول منير آدم
أخرج الإطار الفنى لنادى هلال الفاشر اللاعب سانى ليحل محله منير آدم.
عودة سالمون جابسون للتشكيلة
عاد النيجيرى سالمون جابسون محور المريخ  لتشكيلة المريخ بعد أن غاب عن المباراة الماضية بسبب آلام البطن التى  أبعدته عن مباراة الأهلى الخرطوم التى تعادل فيها الأحمر بهدفين لكل فى  ملعب القلعه الحمراء.
باري ديمبا نجماً للمباراة
نال مدافع هلال الفاشر المالى بارى  ديمبا نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سودانى الراعى الرسمى للدورى  الممتاز ، حيث قدم اللاعب كل خبراته المتراكمة فى الدورى الممتاز لناديه فى  مباراة الأمس، يذكر أن ديمبا تجول فى أندية الممتاز بداية بالهلال والأهلى  شندى وهذا الموسم مع (الخيالة) .
راجي يواصل الأداء الجيد
واصل المتألق دوماً راجى عبدالعاطى  مستوياته الجيدة والمدهشة، حيث بذل جهداً كبيراً فى وسط الملعب ودعم  المقدمة الهجومية بعدد من الفرص الممتازة، ويعتبر راجى من أميز اللاعبين  لتطور أدائه كثيراً من مباراة لأخرى، خاصة أن اللاعب ظل منذ معسكر القاهرة  والدوحة يقدم أداءً جيداً .
غارزيتو المريخ: حققنا أغلى انتصار وراض عن أداء فريقي
أشاد مدرب المريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو  بانتصار فريقه على هلال الفاشر بهدفين أمس، ووصف المباراة بالأصعب على  الاطلاق، وانه راض عن أداء فريقه والنتيجة، وقال: "إن هلال الفاشر فريق جيد  تنقصه ختام الهجمة، وانه قدم خدمة كبيرة للمريخ قبل خوض غمار منافسة  الاندية الافريقية الابطال"، وامتدح الدور الكبير لنجمه البديل الغاني  اوكرا، وقال إنه صاحب اللمسة الحاسمة بتمريرته للهدف الثاني الذي سجله  البديل عبدالمنعم عنكبة، وأشار إلى ان فريقه ظهر بشكل افضل في شوط اللعب  الاول وتراجع في الثاني دون مبررات، ورغم ذلك نجح من هجمة مرتدة في حسم  الامور لصالحه.
احمد ساري يخرج عن صمته ويعبر عن أسفه لحال التحكيم
عبّر مدرب الهلال الفاشر عن غضبه وسخطه  على طاقم تحكيم مباراة فريقه امام المريخ العاصمي، وقال: "إن حكم المباراة  جامل لاعبي المريخ كثيراً خاصة اللاعب راجي عبدالعاطي الذي يستحق الطرد،  وعلي جعفر لتعمده الخشونة الزائدة مع لاعبي الهلال"، ونادى بالصوت العالي  لجنة التحكيم المركزية باختيار حكام اكفاء لإدارة هكذا مباريات هامة، وقلل  من آثار هزيمة فريقه، وأبان ان المنافسة في بداية مشوارها، وبإمكان الهلال  العودة سريعاً وتناسي مرارات الهزيمتين المتتاليتين، ووعد جماهير الهلال  بتقديم شكل مغاير في مقبل مباريات الفريق. وحول اداء فريقه قال بانه راض عن  الاداء وغير راض عن النتيجة، واضاف ان فريقه قدم مستوى جيداً وبادل المريخ  الندية وعبث له الحظ في كثير من الحالات.
جماهير الهلال تسخط من التحكيم وتحمّله خسارة فريقها
سخرت جماهير الهلال من اداء التحكيم  ووصفته بالمخجل والمعيب للكرة السودانية، من خلال اداراته للمباراة بشكل  مخز وعكسه للعديد من الحالات، وعقب المباراة حاصرت الجماهير طاقم التحكيم  الذي انتظر في حماية الشرطة اكثر من نصف ساعة، وهتفت ضدهم، وقال عدد كبير  الجمهور الذي تابع اللقاء إن الهلال قدم مباراة افضل من المباراة السابقة  التي خسرها امام نده مريخ السلاطين، وخسر امام العاصمي بسوء الطالع  والتحكيم الذي لم يوفق في ادارة المباراة.
توقف اكثر من مرة للمباراة وملاسنات حادة بين اللاعبين
شهدت مباراة الفريقين امس توقف اكثر من  مرة بسبب العنف الزائد بين الفريقين، وشهد شوط اللعب الثاني ملاسنات حادة  بين لاعبي الفريقين، خاصة بكري المدينة وحارس الهلال عاصم حميدة من جهة،  وراجي عبدالعاطي وصلاح عبدالرحمن من الهلال من جهة، وتعرض جراء ذلك اكثر من  لاعب للإصابة خاصة في شوط اللعب الثاني، وشهدت المباراة تدافعاً جماهيرياً  غير مسبوق لحضور اللقاء ودفع اكثر من ثمانين الف جنيه.
طاقم التحكيم يخرج تحت حماية الشرطة
حاصرت جماهير الهلال طاقم تحكيم  المباراة وصبت جامع غضبها عليه، وحملته خسارة فريقها، ولولاء تدخل شرطة امن  الملاعب سريعاً لحدث مالا يحمد عقباه..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود ويستعد لعزام

 

 لن يهدر الجهاز الفني للمريخ الكثير من  الوقت وسيستأنف الفريق تحضيراته لمباراته الأفريقية أمام عزام التنزاني في  تمهيدي البطولة الأفريقية برسم جولة الذهاب، وسيؤدي الفريق أكثر من تدريب  قبل مغادرة بعثته إلى تنزانيا لمواجهة عزام، بينما ستكون فرصة الفرقة  الحمراء سانحة للغاية لتحقيق أفضل نتيجة في جولة الإياب بعد أن يستعيد  الفريق عددا من نجومه المؤثرين مثل أيمن سعيد ومامادو تراوري، ويأمل أبناء  القلعة الحمراء تجاوز عقبة التمهيدي والوصول لمراحل متقدمة في البطولة.
 * غارزيتو يهتم بدكة البدلاء
 غياب عدد كبير من نجوم المريخ عن  التشكيلة الأساسية في المباريات الماضية الأول فتح الباب على مصراعيه أمام  عدد من اللاعبين في مقدمتهم المهاجم عنكبة الذي استغل غياب تراوري وبكري  المدينة في الجولة الأولي وقدم مستوى جيدا أكد به رغبته في مسح الصورة  الباهتة التي ظهر بها الموسم الماضي، بينما شارك كوفي، ضفر وعدد من  اللاعبين الذين لم يجدوا الفرصة مشاركة عدد كبير من اللاعبين يؤكد أن دكة  البدلاء في الفريق قادرة على صنع الفارق. وأظهر الفرنسي غارزيتو اهتماما  بالغا بدكة البدلاء ولم يتردد في إشراك معظم اللاعبين على الرغم من أهمية  المباريات وحساسيتها وذلك لم يتأثر المريخ كثيرا بغياب عدد من اللاعبين.  وسيتواصل اهتمام الفرنسي بكل اللاعبين في الفترة المقبلة حتى يتفادى  المواقف الصعبة بالإيقافات والإصابات.
 * تحد خاص ينتظر الباشا أحمد
 أنهى قائد المريخ ونجمه الدولي أحمد  الباشا الموسم الماضي على نحو سيئ للغاية وجلس على مقاعد الدبدلاء في وضع  لم يألفه أنصار الأحمر معه، إذ دائما ما يحظى النجم المميز باهتمام خاص من  المدربين بمنحه أولوية المشاركة دائما بصرف النظر عن الوظيفة التي يشارك  فيها، الباشا الذي يعد واحدا من لاعبين قلائل يتميزون بحظوتهم مع المدربين  لا يجد التقدير الكاف والإنصاف من الإعلام والجماهير، البعض ربط خلافاته مع  بعض أنصار الأحمر بإخفاقه في مباريات القمة، التي لم يقدم فيها مستويات  جيدة غير أن الظروف ظلت تحكم الباشا بشأن تلك المستويات التي قدمها في  الديربي وألقت بظلالها على علاقته بالجماهير، وبعد أن بدأ الموسم فعليا  تنتظر الباشا تحديات كبيرة لكونه أقدم لاعبي الفريق والمسؤولية لن تكون  سهلة عليه ويحتاج لمضاعفة مجهوده في ظل المنافسة الشرسة المتوقعة بينه  وبقية اللاعبين في وسط الملعب. وهو ما يجعله مطالبا بتقديم أفضل ما عنده  حتى يضمن المشاركة أساسيا.
 * فرصة نموذجية للخط السريع
 يعتبر بله جابر واحدا من اللاعبين  المحبوبين عند جماهير المريخ لأسلوبه الرجولي وروحه القتالية العالية، الخط  السريع سيكون أمام فرصة نموذجية ينبغي أن يستغلها على أفضل ما يكون إذ  يوجد وحيدا على الطرف الأيمن وهو ما يفتح الباب أمامه ليشارك أساسيا من  بداية الموسم، النجم الدولي واللاعب السريع القوي يتمنى فقط أن تبتعد عنه  الإصابات وبطاقات الحكام الملونة وهما المعضلتان اللتان عانى منهما كثيرا.  بله شارك أساسيا في المباريات الماضية والفرصة تبدو كبيرة أمامه ليقدم  مستويات مقنعة حتى يواصل المهمة في ظل وجوده وحيدا على الطرف الأيمن وغيابه  يدفع المدرب للتوليف وإشراك ضفر، رلامضان عجب أو راجي عبد العاطي. بله  يعتبر واحدا من أكثر لاعبي الفريق مشاركة في البطولة الأفريقية وهو مطالب  بتقديم أفضل ما عنده أمام عزام .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينهي موقعة النقعة بثنائية وانغا وعنكبة ..هلال الفاشر يتكتل دفاعاً.. وسلاح الكرات المعكوسة يكسر صمود الخيالة

 1


 
 الفاشر ـ وائل السر 


 حسم المريخ موقعة النقعة بنجاح وفرض  الخسارة على هلال الفاشر في عِقر داره بهدفين دون رد وذلك بعد مباراة قوية  وشرسة استبسل فيها أصحاب الأرض ودافعوا بشراسة من أجل فرض تعادل جديد على  المريخ لكن إصرار الفرقة الحمراء على الكسب كان أكبر من صمود الخيالة،  انتهى الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي بعد مباراة تفوق فيها المريخ بشكل لافت  وقاد العديد من الطلعات الهجومية الخطيرة لكن دون الوصول إلى شباك الحارس  عاصم بارزتيز، وفي الشوط الثاني واصل أصحاب الأرض تمترسهم في المنطقة  الخلفية وكثّف المريخ من طلعاته الهجومية ليتمكن الكيني وانغا من كسر  الصمود الدفاعي للخيالة في الدقيقة 59 من كرة معكوسة وصلته على رأس منطقة  الجزاء ليقابلها بتسديدة قوية فشلت معها كل محاولات بارتيز، وفرض الهدف على  هلال الفاشر التحرر من أسلوبه الدفاعي وكاد علاء الدين بابكر أن يدرك  التعادل قبل دقيقتين من نهاية المباراة الا أن البديل الناجح عنكبة تمكّن  من تأمين النصر الأحمر بتسجيله للهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 93 لتنتهي المباراة  بفوز المريخ بهدفين دون رد ويرفع رصيده إلى عشر نقاط في الصدارة ويبقى  هلال الفاشر في نقاطه الأربع.
 الشوط الأول 
 استهل المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة مختلفة  عن سابقاتها وطريقة لعب جديدة وهي 3/5/2 حيث شارك جمال سالم في حراسة  المرمى، ولعب أمير كمال في متوسط الدفاع وعلى يساره علي جعفر ويمينه الريح  علي في حين دفع غارزيتو بخمسة لاعبين في الوسط بمشاركة مصعب وبلة على  الأطراف وسالمون في الوسط المتأخر ورمضان عجب وراجي في صناعة اللعب وكان  الجديد في الهجوم مشاركة الكيني وانغا منذ البداية إلى جوار بكري المدينة  وأحدثت هذه التغييرات تحسناً كبيراً في أداء الفرقة الحمراء حيث لعب المريخ  الشوط الأول بتقارب كبير بين خطوط اللعب ومرت الدقائق العشر الأولى دون  خطورة تذكر على مرمى هلال الفاشر لكن خطورة الفرقة الحمراء ظهرت منذ  الدقيقة 13 عندما أرسل رمضان عجب تسديدة قوية كانت في طريقها نحو الشباك  لكنها اصطدمت بالمدافع ديمبا باري في خط المرمى واحتج لاعبو المريخ بشدة  باعتبار أن الكرة لامست يد ديمبا، وبعد مرور ثلاث دقائق تكررت المحاولات  الحمراء من جديد وتوغل راجي داخل منطقة جزاء الخيالة وتعرض لإعاقة من الخلف  ولكن الحكم اكتفى باحتساب ركلة ركنية للمريخ وسط احتجاج شديد من لاعبي  الأحمر وجهازهم الفني باعتبار أن الحكم حرمهم من ركلة جزاء أخرى، وكثّف  المريخ من طلعاته الهجومية عن طريق الأطراف مع دعم متصل من رمضان عجب وراجي  من الخلف وتحركات لا تهدأ لبكري المدينة ووانغا ولكن لعب هلال الفاشر  باستماتة دفاعية وكاد بكري المدينة أن ينهي صمود الخيالة عندما انطلق مصعب  عمر من الجهة اليسرى وأرسل كرة معكوسة نحو المرمى ووصلت إلى بكري الذي أرسل  تسديدة قوية لكن مدافع هلال الفاشر أبعد الكرة في آخر لحظة إلى ركنية ومن  جديد سنحت فرصة لبكري المدينة للتسجيل في الدقيقة 30 من تمريرة ذكية من  راجي جعلته في وضعية انفراد تام بالمرمى ولحظة التسديد تدخّل الحارس عاصم  بارتيز وافتك الكرة من بين قدمي المدينة.
 الحظ يعاند وانغا
 كانت أبرز فرص المريخ في الدقيقة 35  عندما قاد بلة جابر هجمة سريعة من الجهة اليمنى ووصلت الكرة إلى وانغا الذي  أرسل قذيفة قوية ارتدت من الحارس بارتيز وعادت من جديد إلى وانغا ليمرر  الكرة إلى بلة الخالي من الرقابة لكن الأخير سدد بعيداً عن المرمى وفي هذا  الشوط كانت هناك العديد من الطلعات الهجومية الخطيرة من جانب المريخ مع  محاولات هجومية محدودة من جانب هلال الفاشر الذي تكتّل دفاعاً ونجح جمال  سالم في السيطرة على كل الكرات التي وصلته بصورة مميزة لينتهي الشوط الأول  بالتعادل السلبي.
 الشوط الثاني 
 واصل المريخ تفوقه الهجومي في هذا  الشوط وزاد من ايقاع هجماته حتى لا يمضي الوقت بسرعة ويستسلم لتعادل جديد  وسنحت أول فرصة للمريخ من الكرة التي أرسلها بلة جابر عكسية أمام المرمى  بعد أن راوغ أكثر من لاعب وقابلها مصعب عمر بتسديدة قوية تجاوزت حارس  المرمى ونجح مدافع الخيالة في اللحاق بها وتحويلها إلى ركنية، وفي الدقيقة  55 أجرى أحمد ساري أول تبديل له بدخول محجوب علي بديلاً لحمزة آدم.
 المريخ يفتتح التسجيل 
 في الدقيقة 59 تمكن الكيني وانغا من  افتتاح التسجيل للمريخ من كرة وصلته من مصعب عمر على رأس منطقة الجزاء  ليرسلها قوية فشلت معها كل محاولات حارس الخيالة عاصم بارتيز لتعلن عن  الهدف الأول للمريخ والذي منح دفعة معنوية هائلة للفرقة الحمراء وبالمقابل  فرض على هلال الفاشر أن يتحرر من أسلوبه الدفاعي وأن ينفتح هجوماً من أجل  تدارك الأمر ليسيطر المريخ بشكل أفضل ويصنع العديد من الفرص مستفيداً من  إنهاء هدف وانغا لتكتّل الخيالة الدفاعي.
 أوكراه بديلاً لسالمون 
 في الدقيقة 67 أجرى غارزيتو تبديله  الأول الذي حوّل به طريقة لعب المريخ إلى المزيد من الانفتاح الهجومي بعد  أن سحب لاعب المحور الوحيد وأشرك الغاني اوكراه بدلاً عنه ليهاجم المريخ  بشراسة وكاد وانغا ان يعزّز هدفه بآخر في حدود الدقيقة 70 عندما أرسل جمال  سالم كرة مباشرة لوانغا حولها لمصعب عمر ووضعه في حالة انفراد تام بالمرمى  لكنه لم يستفد من الفرصة.
 وانغا يغادر 
 في الدقيقة 78 غادر وانغا الملعب تحت  تأثير الإصابة وحل عنكبة بديلاً له ولكن ولحظة دخوله الملعب أشهر له الحكم  البطاقة الصفراء بسبب احتكاك قوي مع أحد لاعبي هلال الفاشر وفي الدقيقة 83  توقفت المباراة لبعض الوقت بسبب إصابة عبد الله عبد الواحد لاعب هلال  الفاشر وحصبت جماهير الخيالة الملعب بالحجارة لكن تدخّل لاعبو هلال الفاشر  وطالبوا الجماهير بالتهدئة لتتواصل المباراة ويجري المريخ تبديله الثالث  بخروج القائد بلة جابر ومشاركة شيبون بديلاً عنه، وفي الدقيقة 88 كاد هلال  الفاشر أن يلخبط حسابات المريخ بهدف التعادل من كرة عكسية وصلت إلى علاء  الدين بابكر برأسية قوية داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن حظ المريخ جعل الكرة تمر  بقليل فوق القائم.
 عنكبة يؤمّن 
 احتسب الحكم ست دقائق كوقت محتسب بدل  مبدد وسط احتجاج من الجهاز الفني للمريخ لكن جاءت الدقيقة 93 لتعلن عن  تأمين النصر الأحمر عندما بذل البديل الناجح اوكراه مجهوداً خارقاً من  الجهة اليسرى وراوغ ثلاثة لاعبين بمهارة عالية وأرسل كرة معكوسة أمام  المرمى قابلها عنكبة بضربة رأسية قوية أعلنت عن الهدف الثاني الذي انتهت  عليه المباراة.
 ** ديمبا باري يتوج نفسه نجماً للمباراة 
 حصل المالي ديمبا باري مدافع هلال  الفاشر ومحترف الهلال السابق على جائزة نجم المباراة المقدمة من شركة  سوداني الراعي الحصري لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد المجهود الكبير الذي بذله  ديمبا في المباراة حيث نجح في التصدي للعديد من المحاولات الهجومية الخطيرة  من جانب المريخ ورغم خسارة فريقه الا أن ديمبا أدى الشوطين بتميز كبير  واستحق التتويج بالنجومية برغم التألق اللافت لبكري المدينة ورمضان عجب  وراجي عبد العاطي ومصعب عمر.
 ** الحكم عمار حامد يحصد سخط الفريقين والجماهير تحاصره في الملعب 
 احتج لاعبو المريخ وهلال الفاشر  والجهاز الفني للفريقين بشدة على أداء الحكم عمار حامد الذي أدار المباراة  بمستوى مهزوز وكادت المباراة أن تنتهي بكارثة جماهيرية بعد أن هتفت  الجماهير بظلم التحكيم وانتقدت انحيازه للمريخ برغم أن الفرقة الحمراء  تضررت كثيراً من الحكم الذي حرم الفريق من ركلتي جزاء في أول ربع ساعة  وأسرف في إشهار البطاقات الملونة للاعبي المريخ حيث أنذر عنكبة وراجي في  حالات لا تستحق وكاد أن يفرض التعادل على المريخ عندما احتسب ست دقائق كوقت  بدل مبدد لكن اصرار لاعبي المريخ على كسب المباراة كان أكبر من ظلم  واستهداف التحكيم الذي ترصد المريخ بصورة غير مسبوقة في النسخة الحالية من  بطولة الدوري الممتاز واعتقلت الجماهير الغاضبة الحكم لأكثر من نصف ساعة  داخل الملعب ليخرج بصعوبة بالغة تحت حماية الشرطة.
 ** كفاح يحاول الاعتداء على الفرنسي انطونيو 
 أقدم كفاح صالح الجيلي المدرب العام  لهلال الفاشر على تصرف غير مسئول من شأنه أن يعرّضه للمحاسبة من قِبل لجنة  الانضباط بعد أن حاول الاعتداء على الفرنسي انطونيو مدرب اللياقة بالمريخ  عقب نهاية المقابلة وذلك لأن انطونيو تحدث مع الحكم الرابع وحاول أن ينبّهه  لسقوط أحمد عادل دون أن يتعرض لأي اعتداء في عملية تمثيل مكشوفة كلفّته  بطاقة صفراء الأمر الذي جعل كفاح يحاول أن يتعرض لانطونيو برغم أنه قام  بالدور المطلوب منه في كشف تمثيلية أحمد عادل.
 ** مباراة خاصة بين البلدوزر والريح علي 
 شهدت مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر معركة  خاصة بين البلدوزر علاء الدين بابكر ومدافع المريخ الريح علي الذي تصدى  لمهمة مراقبة علاء وحاول الأخير بشتى السبل الافلات من الرقابة لكن الريح  تعامل معه بحسم وصرامة ونجح في كسب كل الكرات المشتركة والعالية وأبطل  مفعول خطورته تماماً بيد أن علاء بابكر هرب من الرقابة في توقيت حاسم وقبل  دقيقتين من نهاية المباراة وكاد أن يدرك التعادل لهلال الفاشر من كرة  معكوسة حولها بضربة رأسية قوية لكنها مرت بقليل خارج المنطقة برغم أن الكرة  وصلت للبلدوزر في وضعية سانحة للتسجيل.
 ** جماهير الفاشر تصفق للاعبي المريخ بحرارة 
 بصورة عامة قدم المريخ واحدة من أجمل  مبارياته في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وتقاربت خطوطه بدرجة كبيرة وأسهمت طريقة  اللعب الجديدة التي اعتمد عليها غارزيتو في رفع الكفاءة الهجومية للفرقة  الحمراء حيث أصبحت الكرة تصل لهجوم المريخ على رأس كل دقيقة الأمر الذي  أتاح للفريق صناعة العديد من الفرص الخطيرة، وخير دليل على الأداء المتميز  الذي قدمه المريخ في مباراة الخيالة عاصفة التصفيق الحار التي ودّع بها  جمهور الفاشر المريخ بعد نهاية المباراة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفاجأة :المحكمة لم تستدع غارزيتو والاستماع بالتلفون

 

  تؤكد (قوون) بأن مدرب المريخ ديغو  غارزيتو لم يكن محتاجاً للسفر لسويسرا للإدلاء بأقواله في استئناف الهلال  وكان بإمكان غارزيتو أن يبقى في الخرطوم أو يسافر مع الفريق لأديس ويتم  الاتصال معه عبر الهاتف في وجود محاميه بالمحكمة وتؤكد (قوون) بأنالمحكمة  لم تلزم غارزيتو بالحضور الشخصي ولكنه اختار ذلك لشئ في نفس يعقوب !! وسبق  أن استمعت محكمة التحكيم لعدد من الشهود عبر الهاتف في قضية الأمين البرير  ويمكن أن يكون الاتصال الهاتفي مصحوباً بالصورة .. الجدير بالذكر أن  استئناف الهلال يعتمد على وجود عقد رسمي مع غارزيتو في اتحاد الكرة وسيقدم  الهلال شهوده على ذلك في محاولة لإلغاء الحكم الصادر ضده بتغريمه مبلغ 400  ألف دولار . 

 غارزيتو غادر مساء أمس للوزان

 غادر المدير الفنى لنادى المريخ  ديغو غارزيتو لمدينة لوزان وذلك لحضور الدعوة التى قدمها ضده نادى الهلال  بخصوص تعاقده مع النادى وعدم الإيفاء ببعض مستحاقاته المالية وذلك أبان  تولي الأمين البرير رئيس النادى السابق والاستماع إلى دفوعاته، وسيقابل  المدرب الفرنسى بعثة الأحمر صباح الخميس المقبل فى العاصمة الإثيوبية إديس  أبابا ويغادر معها إلى العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام لأداء أول مباراة فى  بطولة الأندية الأفريقية أمام عزام التنزانى فى الدور التمهيدي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري يعود للخرطوم بعد غياب كبير والفرنسي يأمر بضمه للقائمة المغادرة لدار السلام و الفريق يواصل تدريباته مساء اليوم
 



  إعداد : محمد عوض 

يعود المريخ اليوم لاداء التحضيرات  الجادة لمباراة عزام ويتوجب على الوطنى محسن سيد أن يصحح أخطاء المباراة  الماضية أمام هلال الفاشر فى تدريب اليوم المسائى و يجب أن يكون قوياً من  جانب اللاعبين خاصة أن المباراة الأفريقية 

 تبقت لها أيام معدودات ، وهى بكل  تأكيد مهمة بالنسبة للمريخ فى هذا الموسم خاصة أن الفريق خرج مبكراً فى  الموسم السابق أمام كمبالا سيتى اليوغندى ، فالمريخ اقتربت مباراته المهمة  أمام النادى التنزانى عزام ، وهى بلاشك مباراة تهم كل المريخاب للعودة  مجدداً إلى المسار الصحيح فى البطولة الأفريقية .

 العابدى لا توجد إصابات حالياً بالفريق

 قال التونسى أحمد العابد الطبيب  المختص بنادى المريخ أنه لاتوجد إصابات حالياً فى الفريق ، فجميع اللاعبين  على ما يرام خاصة اللاعب الغانى اوغستين أوكرا الذى يتدرج حالياً فى زمن  المباريات التى خاضها الفريق فى الدورى الممتاز ، وأكد العابدى على أن هناك  بعض الكدمات إلا أنها لن تؤثر على أداء اللاعبين فى المباريات القادمة  خاصة المباراة الأفريقية القادمة أمام نادى عزام التنزانى ، وأنهم فى  الجهاز الطبى ظلوا يعملون بدقة حتى يؤدى كل اللاعبين مهامهم التى تؤكل  إليهم فى المباريات .

 الفريق طارق يشكر كبر

 تقدم الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر  الامين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ باسم مجلس الإدارة بوافر الشكر للسيد  محمد عثمان يوسف كبر والي ولاية شمال دارفور واللواء شرطة الطريفي مدير  شرطة شمال دارفور والسيد خالد قسم المنسق العام للخدمة الوطنية بشمال  دارفور وأعضاء مجلس اتحاد الكرة بالفاشر وفندق نور الإيمان وناديي مريخ  وهلال الفاشر على حفاوة الاستقبال الذى وجده المريخ بمدينة الفاشر.

 انطونيو يتولى رفع التقارير التدريبية في غياب والده

 سيرفع مدرب اللياقة الفرنسى انطونيو  التقارير التدريبية لوالده بعد غيابه عن تدريبات الفريق حتى وقت المغادرة  للعاصمة لتنزانية دار السلام ، خاصة من الناحية اللياقية التى يعمل بها حيث  يتوجب عليه زيادة عدد من الجرعات التدريبية للاعبين قبل المغادرة لتنزانيا  ، وظلت لياقة لاعبى المريخ فى ارتفاع منذ بداية الموسم، حيث ظهر ذلك جلياً  فى المباريات التي خاضها الفريق فى بطولة الدورى الممتاز ، ويتميز انطونى  بتدريباته الجيدة التى ظل يستوعبها كل لاعبى الفريق ، وأبدى عدد من  اللاعبين ارتياحهم الشديد لمدرب الأحمال خاصة أنه يعطى اللاعبين برنامجاً  فى أوقات الراحة إضافة لبرنامج الغذاء الذى يعطيه للاعبين .

 صباحاً بشيخ الملاعب

 المريخ يواجه الشعلة البحراوي

 يؤدى فريق الكرة بنادى المريخ صباح  اليوم مباراة ودية أمام نادى الشعلة أحد أندية الدرجة الثانية على ملعب  استاد الخرطوم، بعد أن عادت البعثة عصر أمس من مدينة الفاشر التى واجه فيها  ممثل المدينة الهلال ، واقتلع الأحمر النقاط الثلاث عنوة واقتداراً من  الخيالة ، وتأتى هذه المباريات ضمن البرنامج التحضيرى لمباراة الفريق  المقبلة أمام عزام التنزانى فى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية ، وسيشرف على  المباراة مساعد الفرنسى الوطنى محسن سيد وابن الفرنسى انطونيو مدرب اللياقة  .

 عبدالصمد في قيادة البعثة أمام التنزاني

 سيكون نائب رئيس نادى المريخ السيد  عبدالصمد محمد عثمان فى قيادة بعثة المريخ المتجهة إلى تنزانيا فجر الخميس  المقبل ، حيث ظل نائب الرئيس قائداً محنكاً فى جميع الرحلات التى قادها  رئيساً للبعثة منذ أول معسكر فى هذا الموسم بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة التى  خاض فيها المريخ عدداً من المباريات الودية كذلك المعسكر بالعاصمة القطرية  الدوحة الذى أدى فيه الفريق عدداً من المباريات الدولية الودية أبرزها أمام  نادى شالكا الألمانى .

 تراوري عودة بعد انتهاء الكان

 عاد إلى الخرطوم مهاجم المريخ  المالى مامادو تراورى إلى الخرطوم بعد أن شارك مع منتخب بلاده فى نهائيات  كأس الأمم الأفريقية التى انتهت أول أمس بغينيا الاستوائية والتى نالها  المنتخب الايفوارى بعد أن تغلب على المنتخب الغانى بركلات الترجيح ، وعودة  المالى تراورى جاءت بعد أن غادر منتخب بلاده منذ الدور الأول ، حيث مكث  اللاعب طوال تلك الفترة ولم يعد إلى ناديه ، إلا أن الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو  أمر بضم اللاعب لقائمته المغادرة يوم الخميس القادم لتنزانيا لأداء  المباراة المهمة أمام نادى عزام التنزانى يوم الخامس عشر من فبراير القادم ،  حيث يعتبره الفرنسى غارزيتو الورقة الرابحة فى المباراة .

 علي جعفر : المبارة كانت جيدة ومباراة عزام الأهم

 قال مدافع المريخ على جعفر: إن  مباراتهم أمام هلال الفاشر كانت جيدة حيث لعبنا بنظام كبير وطبقنا كل الخطط  التى كانت من جانب الجهاز الفنى ، وعن مباراتهم الأفريقية أمام نادى عزام  التنزانى قال إنهم استعدوا جيداً لتلك المباراة وأنهم تعاهدوا على أن  يفرحوا القاعدة المريخية الكبيرة بالعودة للخرطوم بنتيجة ايجابية تساعدهم  فى مباراة الإياب بالخرطوم ، وشكر على جعفر جماهير الفريق التى قامت  بمؤازرتهم فى المباراة والتى كانت زاداً معنوياً بالنسبة لهم فى أوقات  كثيرة .

 الفريق يواصل تدريباته مساء اليوم

 أيضاً سيواصل الفريق تدريباته مساء  اليوم بعد أداء عدد من اللاعبين لمباراة الشعلة التى سيشرك فيها لاعبى الصف  الثانى ، ويتدرب اللاعبون الذين شاركوا فى مباراة هلال الفاشر فى التدريب  المسائى بقيادة جمال سالم ، على جعفر ، الريح على ، أوكرا ، رمضان عجب ،  راجى عبدالعاطى ، بكرى عبدالقادر (المدينة) ، الكينى الان وانغا ، محمد  عبدالمنعم عنكبة ، بله جابر ، مصعب عمر.

 المكتب التنفيذي يسلم ابراهومه جوازه

 سلم المكتب التنفيذى لنادى المريخ  اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب (ابراهومه) جوازه أمس، حيث سيغادر اللاعب إلى العاصمة  المصرية القاهرة صحبة عائلته ، وكان اللاعب قد أبعد من كشف المريخ  الأفريقى مما أحدث شرخاً واضحاً فى خط وسط المريخ فى بداية الموسم الحالى  ومن المحتمل أن يعود اللاعب إلى التدريبات بعد أن يعود من القاهرة .

 شباب المريخ يتعادل فى أول مباراة له فى الدورى

 تعادل فريق شباب المريخ أمام شباب  المهدية فى أول مباريات الفريق فى الدورى ، وتعتبر هذه أول مباراة للفريق  فى دورى هذا العام ، وقدم لاعبو المريخ مستوًى متميزاً فى المباراة القوية  التى استضافها ملعب شباب أمدرمان ، ويقوم بتدريب فريق الشباب المدرب عاطف  منصور إلى جانب أمير دامر بالإضافة لجندى نميرى الذى يوجد فى القاهرة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رفع الشارة يحول دون التوقيع على عقد بث الدوري الممتاز



 انتهى يوم أمس دون توقيع عقد بث  مباريات الدوري الممتاز وذلك بسبب بعض الترتيبات الخاصة المتعلقة برفع  الشارة من قِبل التلفزيون القومي لفضائية بي ان سبورت القطرية، وتفيد  متابعات الصحيفة أن هناك تعقيدات عديدة أدت إلى تأخير التوقيع على عقد البث  وبالتالي ربما لا يتم نقل مباريات الاسبوع الرابع لبطولة الدوري الممتاز  وربما امتدت الأزمة إلى ما بعد الاسبوع الخامس وذلك لأن التلفزيون القومي  يشعر بأن المبلغ الذي ستدفعه الفضائية القطرية نظير نقل بعض مباريات  الممتاز ضخم للغاية ولابد أن يكون هناك اتفاق على رفع الشارة لتلك  الفضائية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻳﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻀﺎﺋﻴﺎ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ

 ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻣﻊ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻣﻨﻘﻮﻝ ﺗﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻧﻴﺎ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ  ﺍﻥ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺳﻔﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻴﺎ ﺍﻛﻤﻞ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺗﻢ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻭ ﻏﺪﺍ ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﻘﻠﻪ ﻣﺠﺎﻧﺎ ﺑﺸﺮﻁ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يستضيف أسود الجبال في بروفة الزنزباري






 يستضيف ملعب استاد الهلال في الثامنة  من مساء اليوم مواجهة مصيرية بين الهلال حامل لقب النسخة الاخيرة وضيفه  الهلال كادوقلي ضمن مباريات الجولة الرابعة ويرغب الازرق في اصطياد سرب من  العصافير في لقاء اليوم بداية يسعى لإستعادة نغمة الانتصارات في الدوري بعد  التعادل الاخير مع الخرطوم الوطني ويفكر البلجيكي اوسيموس المدير الفني  للازرق في اختبار تشكيلته النهائية قبل انطلاقة دور ابطال افريقيا في منتصف  الشهر الجاري وتكون مباراة اليوم امام الهلال كادوقلي بمثابة البروفة  الختامية والوقوف على جاهزية الفريق فضلاً عن التفكير في نقاط لقاء اليوم  ليعود الفريق في مراكز المقدمة والمزاحمة على الصدارة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مباريات في الممتاز اليوم






 تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم ثلاث مباريات في  بطولة الدوري الممتاز بكل من كوستي وكسلا ومدني، بالاضافة إلى لقاء الهلال  وهلال الجبال بامدرمان في الثامنة مساء ويستضيف ملعب كوستي  لقاء الرابطة  والخرطوم الوطني في الرابعة والنصف عصراً وعلى ملعب استاد كسلا يلتقي  الميرغني والنسور فيما يستقبل ملعب استاد مدني لقاء الأهلي وهلال الابيض.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عزام ليس نادي كرة قدم بل  مؤسسة إقتصادية ضخمة تدعم الإقتصاد للدولة شركة بترول ومصانع مياه غازية  ومعدنية ومنتجات البان ومطاحن غلال ومطاعم
 

متابعة : محمد عوض

يعتبر نادى عزام التنزاني من اكبر الاندية فى دولة تنزانيا من الناحية  المالية، حيث له عدد من الشركات مدمجة فى مجموعة قابضة واحدة وهى قناة  فضائية ، اذاعة ، مصنع مشروبات غازية ، مصنع ايسكريم ، ومطاعم تعمل طوال  اليوم فى 

 ارقى الاحياء بدار السلام والمدن  الاخرى فى تنزانيا ، إضافة الى مصنع لطحن الدقيق ومزارع البان كبيرة ،  ومصنع لفلترة المياه الصحية (المعدنية) ، وبهذا يسهم النادي فى الاقتصاد  التنزاني، كما يمتلك مالكو النادي شركة بترول كبيرة (المتحدة للبترول)،  وتعمل فى دار السلام وزنزبار معا وهي من اكبر الشركات فى شرق ووسط افريقيا  وتملك مايقارب مائتين وخمسين الف محطة ، والمكتب الرئيسي لها في زنزبار.

 مصانع وشركات ومطاعم

 يمتلك ملاك نادي عزام وهم عائلة  باخريسا التي استوطنت فى تنزانيا منذ قرن من الزمان عدد من المطاعم  والشركات والمصانع، وكلها باسم عزام يونايتد ، وتدعم الاقتصاد التنزاني  والزنزباري خاصة شركة العائلة فى المواد البترولية التى تنقب فى البترول،  الى جانب المحطات الكبيرة فى الدولتين ، كما ان ايسكريم نوفا هو افضل  ايسكريم فى تنزنيا حاليا، حيث توجد به جودة عالية ، كما ان للعائلة مصنع  مياه معدنية

 ويضم الفريق فى تشكيلته افضل اللاعبين التنزانيين

 بقيادة موريس من مواليد الثاني عشر  من مارس 1984، مانويل ايشى من مواليد الثالث عشر من سبتمبر1995 ، على اواسو  من مواليد العاشر من ابريل 1998 ، بيرين يامونى المولود فى الثانى عشر من  سبتمبر1988م ، ارسطو نايونى من مواليد السابع من مايو 1988م، كوادسى  مويكمبى المولود فى الخامس من اكتوبر 1988م، حاميديى مولود فى الخامس عشر  من نوفمبر 1994م ، مويناى افونقو من مواليد 1990م ابراهيما جويل المولود  فى1987م ، جابر عزير استيما المولود فى الاول من يناير 1989م جوفيل رافائيل  بوسكو من مواليد الخامس من اغسطس 1989م ، العاجى باسكال واوا من مواليد  الثانى من اكتوبر 1988م ، خميس ماشا خميس من مواليد الاول من اكتوبر  1987م،كيبار بولوا من مواليد ابى ديجان السدس عشر من ديسمبر 1987م ، كيبار  تشى تشى من مواليد العاصمة العاجية ابى ديجان 1987م موادينى على موادينى من  مواليد الثالث نوفمبر 1988م سيد مرادى من مواليد الثانى عشر من فبراير  1985م سالوم ابوبكر سالوم من مواليد من مواليد الواحد والعشرين من ديسمبر  1988م ساميح لحاجى من مواليد الثالث من مارس 1993م وزيرى سالوم عمر من  مواليد 1988م

 النادى يضم ثلاثة لاعبين عاجيين

 يضم النادي التنزانى ثلاثة لاعبين  من ساحل العاج هم باسكال واوا لاعب المريخ السابق وتشى تشى لاعب سيوى  اسبورت السابق وكيبار بولو، وثلاثتهم من افضل لاعبى الفريق حاليا خاصة تشى  تشى المهاجم المرعب الذي تعمل له كل الاندية المنافسة لعزام فى الدورى ألف  حساب، خاصة ن اللاعب تشى تشى يعد الملهم بالنسبة لجماهير النادى الكبير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفر ووتر كانت في المطار .. استقبال كبير لحكمنا وليد محمد احمد 

 

كفرووتر / صلاح الاحمدي 

حظي حكمنا الدولي وليد محمد محمد  الذي شارك في نهائي بطولة امم افريقيا بين ساحل العاج و غانا , حظي  بستقبال طيب من زملاءه على رأسهم الحكم الدولى الطاهر محمد عثمان والكوتش  اسماعيل الجلال وعضو اللجنة الادارية وممثل اتحاد الخرطوم الاستاذ محمد  سابل ووجود الكوتش الكبير والخبير محمد عبداله مازدا
على هامش الاستقبال المعنوى من الحكام لزميله البطل كان لابد ان نجري حديث  القلب من القلب مع الخبير الطاهر محمد عثمان الذى ابتدر حديثه بانه سعيد اى  سعادة بما حققه وليد محمد احمد بالمشاركة فى نهائيات البطولة الافريقية  2015بغنيا الاستوائي .
واضاف بانه حدث يجب ان نتوقف فيه كثيرا ويجب ان نعمل على دفع هؤلا الشباب  الى المستقبل القادم للتحكيم من خلال شباب نرى فيهم التماسك والتمازج وخير  دليل تكبدوا المشاق لاستقبال زميلهم لينصبو هالة من الفرح حوله لما قدمه  للسودان وهو خير تمثيل .
وواصل الحديث الخبير الطاهر عثمان بان على الاجهزة المعنية بهؤلا الحكام  يجب ان توفر لهم كل اسباب النجاح لمستقبل زاهر للتحكيم السودانى , لان مثل  هؤلا الشباب ارى فيهم عماد المستقبل لحكم السودانى كما اضاف سوف يجدون معهم  اين اردوا ومتى احتاجوا لخبراتنا واخيرا اتمنى التوفيق لكل الشباب فى  السلك التحكيمى بالتقدم ةالازدهار
فيما قال الفاضل ابو شنب ان ما حققه هو اول انجاز يحققه حكم سوداني وهو  المشاركة فى نهائي بطولة افريقية لقد بث الفرح فى قلوبنا وجعل الامل كبير  فى المستقبل القادم للشبابنا فى التحكيم .
لقد كنت ضمن المشاركين ولكن لظروف يعلمها الجميع لم تكن المشاركة مودوة لى  ولم احظى بتمثيل السودان فىهذه البطولة ولكن ما قدمه وليد من مردود طيب  جعلنى احس بان مشاركة ومشاركة فعلية .
نتمنى ان نعتنى بهؤلا الشباب فى المجال التحكيمى ونتيح لهم كل الفر ص  الممكنة والغيرممكنة حتى نرى جيل جديد ملئ بالامل والعزيمة والاصرار عموما  اثمن ما قام به الاخوة الزملاء الحكام من الاستقبال الكبير الذى وجد صدى  كبير فى نفوسنا وهم يتكبدون المشاق فى الساعات الاولى من صباح اليوم  لاستقبالنا .
اما البطل الهمام الحكم وليد محمد احمد الذى سطر باحرف من نور اسمه فى  التاريخ الكروى كاول حكم سودانى فى النهائيات الافريقية فقد قال : لم اتوقع  الاستقبال الخرافى من الزملاء الذى كلن عهدى بهم دايما ان نكون على خطى  واحدة من اجل ان نطور انفسنا ونخرج بالتحكيم السودانى الى العالمية لذلك  ارى انهم شاركونى فرحتى بهاذ الانجاز بل سلبوها بحضورهم الانيق لاستقبالى  بالمطار فى الساعت الاولى من الفجر وهم كلهم حضور وهو ديدنهم دائما . اما  عن المشاركة فى البطولة تعتبر لى عادية لمشاركتى فى عدة بطولات افريقية  ولكن الاختلاف بانها تعتبر كاوا فرصة حقيقة لحكم سودانى بان يدير نهئي  افريقى وذلك ما حبانى به الله وكنت موفقا بعض الشئ .جزيل شكرى لكل افراد  الشعب السودانى والمؤسسات الرياضية ولجان التحكيم المركزية والمحلية وانا  اتابع كل كبيرة وصغيرة عنى من مدح وافتخار بى من خلال الوسائط . اشكر  الاخوة فى غينيا الذين احاطونى بالعناية الخاصة وتوفير كل سبل الراحة  والاستقبال الكبير .الذى كان من اسباب تفوقى ورفع اسم السودان عاليا
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

* 




			
				وربما امتدت الأزمة إلى ما بعد الاسبوع الخامس وذلك لأن التلفزيون القومي يشعر بأن المبلغ الذي ستدفعه الفضائية القطرية نظير نقل بعض مباريات الممتاز ضخم للغاية ولابد أن يكون هناك اتفاق على رفع الشارة لتلك الفضائية.
			
		


...اذا كان السبب ضخامة المبلغ  فهي  الحسادة.. الحسادة وبس ...ديل يستحقو يودوهم غوانتينامو والا  لا؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




حظي حكمنا الدولي وليد محمد محمد الذي شارك في نهائي بطولة امم افريقيا بين ساحل العاج و غانا , حظي بستقبال طيب من زملاءه على رأسهم الحكم الدولى الطاهر محمد عثمان والكوتش اسماعيل الجلال وعضو اللجنة الادارية وممثل اتحاد الخرطوم الاستاذ محمد سابل ووجود الكوتش الكبير والخبير محمد عبداله مازدا
على هامش الاستقبال المعنوى من الحكام لزميله البطل



...للدرجة دي نحن متخلفين ..نستقبل حكم عشان  وقف رجل خط في مباراة كاس افريقيا جبتو ليهو السارينا والا لا ؟؟؟ ودوهو القصر الجديد  كرموهو لبسوهو  الاوسمة ...
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبة سعيد بانفراد المريخ بصدارة الدوري السوداني



أعرب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة ، مهاجم الفريق  الأول لكرة القدم بنادي المريخ وصاحب الهدف الثاني في شباك هلال الفاشر،  عن سعادته بالهدف الذي سجله ومنح به فريقه ثلاث نقاط غالية في المباراة  التي أقيمت خارج ديار الأحمر في الدوري السوداني لكرة القدم. قال عنكبة في  تصريح مقتضب ل":" سعيد للغاية بتسجيلي هدف الأمان الثاني رغم الظروف الصعبة  التي واجهتنا بملعب النقعة ،ولكن الروح والعزيمة مكنتنا من حصد النقاط  الثلاث والمحافظة على صدارة الدوري بفارق خمس نقاط عن الهلال حامل اللقب ".  وأضاف" عانينا كثيراً في المباراة التي سبقت مباراة هلال الفاشر أمام  الأهلي الخرطوم والتي انتهت بالتعادل ويومها لم تلعب النتيجة لصالحنا، لذلك  كنا مطالبين بإعادة الأحمر لطريق الانتصارات قبل مواجهة عزام التنزاني في  أولي مباريات الفريق إفريقيا يوم الأحد المقبل". وأشار إلى أن فريقه سيغادر  إلى دار السلام بمعنويات عالية من أجل العودة بأفضل النتائج عندما يحل  ضيفاً على فريق عزام التنزاني. 

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

صحيفة  قوون ركاكة  عجيبة

معقول الموت سحقا تحت  اغصان شجرة...



امكن قاصدين عجلاتشجرة !!!!!!! سبحان الله  الهليل تساعده الظروفدايا بجانب مقدرتهم عل العب خارج املعب   *****للهم ادناالفى مادنا يارب  محليا وافريقيا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

صحيفة  قوون ركاكة  عجيبة

معقول الموت سحقا تحت  اغصان شجرة...




قدر معرفتم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  عنكبة: عانينا كثيرا قبل مباراة الفاشر    
 
 
+ A
- A

أعرب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم المريخ وصاحب الهدف الثاني في شباك  هلال الفاشر، عن سعادته بالهدف الذي سجله ومنح به فريقه ثلاث نقاط غالية  في المباراة التي أقيمت خارج ديار الأحمر في دوري سوداني الممتاز وقال  عنكبة في تصريح مقتضب لموقع كوورة” سعيد للغاية بتسجيلي هدف الأمان الثاني  رغم الظروف الصعبة التي واجهتنا بملعب النقعة ،ولكن الروح والعزيمة مكنتنا  من حصد النقاط الثلاث والمحافظة على صدارة الدوري بفارق خمس نقاط عن الهلال  حامل اللقب “.
وأضاف” عانينا كثيراً في المباراة التي سبقت مباراة هلال الفاشر أمام  الأهلي الخرطوم والتي انتهت بالتعادل ويومها لم تلعب النتيجة لصالحنا، لذلك  كنا مطالبين بإعادة الأحمر لطريق الانتصارات قبل مواجهة عزام التنزاني في  أولي مباريات الفريق إفريقيا يوم الأحد المقبل”.
وأشار إلى أن فريقه سيغادر إلى دار السلام بمعنويات عالية من أجل العودة بأفضل النتائج عندما يحل ضيفاً على فريق عزام التنزاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  قناة عزام توافق على رفع شارة مباراة المريخ لقناة سودانية    


 
 

خاص-الزاوية:
وافق نادي عزام التنزاني على رفع الشارة لقناة سودانية لنقل مباراته  امام المريخ في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي لدوري ابطال افريقيا يوم 15 فبراير  الجاري، وحسب الاجتماع الي عقد بين ادارة عزام وسفير السودان في تنزانيا  فان ادارة النادي المتوج ببطولة الدوري التنزاني 2014 وافقت على رفع الشارة  من القناة الخاصة بالنادي التي تملك حقوق نقل المباراة بشرط ان تتم  المعاملة بالمثل في الخرطوم عندما يلعب عزام مباراة الاياب امام المريخ في  28 من نفس الشهر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم الشعلة بخماسية .. علاء الدين يشارك وتراوري يسجل



خاص-الزاوية:

حقق المريخ الفوز 5-1 على الشعلة في المباراة الودية صباح الثلاثاء على ملعب استاد الخرطوم، وكان الجهاز الفني للمريخ قرر اداء المباراة لتجهيز اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في مباراة هلال الفاشر، واشرك على المباراة حسن سيد المدرب العام وانطوني غارزيتو ، واشرك الجهاز الفني اللاعبين المعز محجوب ، واحمد ابكر ، ومالك اسحاق واحمد ضفر واوكرا وكوفي ، وشهدت المباراة عودة ثنائي الفريق علاء الدين يوسف والمالي محمد تراوري ، وسجل اهداف المريخ عبده جابر”هدفين” وهدف لكل من نمر وشيبون وتراوري ، واظهر المالي تراوري جاهزيةكبيرة لمباراة عزام حيث ساهم في صناعة هدفين ، وسجل هدف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  اصابة كوكو بكسر في الساق    


 
ش

خاص-الزاوية:
                              اعلن نادي الاهلي شندي عبر صفحته الرسمية على فيسبوك تعرض مهاجم  الفريق محمد كوكو لكسر في الساق ، وكان اللاعب فشل في اكمال مباراة الاهلي  الخرطوم مساء الاثنين في المباراة التي خسرها الاهلي شندي 0-2، واثبتت  الفحوصات الطبية التي خضع لها اللاعب اصابته بكسر في الساق


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري يعود للخرطوم بعد غياب كبير والفرنسي يأمر بضمه للقائمة المغادرة لدار السلام و الفريق يواصل تدريباته مساء اليوم
  




 	إعداد : محمد عوض 
	يعود المريخ اليوم لاداء التحضيرات الجادة لمباراة عزام ويتوجب على الوطنى  محسن سيد أن يصحح أخطاء المباراة الماضية أمام هلال الفاشر فى تدريب اليوم  المسائى و يجب أن يكون قوياً من جانب اللاعبين خاصة أن المباراة الأفريقية تبقت لها أيام معدودات ، وهى بكل تأكيد مهمة بالنسبة للمريخ فى هذا  الموسم خاصة أن الفريق خرج مبكراً فى الموسم السابق أمام كمبالا سيتى  اليوغندى ، فالمريخ اقتربت مباراته المهمة أمام النادى التنزانى عزام ، وهى  بلاشك مباراة تهم كل المريخاب للعودة مجدداً إلى المسار الصحيح فى البطولة  الأفريقية .
	العابدى لا توجد إصابات حالياً بالفريق
	قال التونسى أحمد العابد الطبيب المختص بنادى المريخ أنه لاتوجد إصابات  حالياً فى الفريق ، فجميع اللاعبين على ما يرام خاصة اللاعب الغانى  اوغستين أوكرا الذى يتدرج حالياً فى زمن المباريات التى خاضها الفريق فى  الدورى الممتاز ، وأكد العابدى على أن هناك بعض الكدمات إلا أنها لن تؤثر  على أداء اللاعبين فى المباريات القادمة خاصة المباراة الأفريقية القادمة  أمام نادى عزام التنزانى ، وأنهم فى الجهاز الطبى ظلوا يعملون بدقة حتى  يؤدى كل اللاعبين مهامهم التى تؤكل إليهم فى المباريات .
	الفريق طارق يشكر كبر
	تقدم الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ  باسم مجلس الإدارة بوافر الشكر للسيد محمد عثمان يوسف كبر والي ولاية شمال  دارفور واللواء شرطة الطريفي مدير شرطة شمال دارفور والسيد خالد قسم المنسق  العام للخدمة الوطنية بشمال دارفور وأعضاء مجلس اتحاد الكرة بالفاشر وفندق  نور الإيمان وناديي مريخ وهلال الفاشر على حفاوة الاستقبال الذى وجده  المريخ بمدينة الفاشر.
	انطونيو يتولى رفع التقارير التدريبية في غياب والده
	سيرفع مدرب اللياقة الفرنسى انطونيو التقارير التدريبية لوالده بعد  غيابه عن تدريبات الفريق حتى وقت المغادرة للعاصمة لتنزانية دار السلام ،  خاصة من الناحية اللياقية التى يعمل بها حيث يتوجب عليه زيادة عدد من  الجرعات التدريبية للاعبين قبل المغادرة لتنزانيا ، وظلت لياقة لاعبى  المريخ فى ارتفاع منذ بداية الموسم، حيث ظهر ذلك جلياً فى المباريات التي  خاضها الفريق فى بطولة الدورى الممتاز ، ويتميز انطونى بتدريباته الجيدة  التى ظل يستوعبها كل لاعبى الفريق ، وأبدى عدد من اللاعبين ارتياحهم الشديد  لمدرب الأحمال خاصة أنه يعطى اللاعبين برنامجاً فى أوقات الراحة إضافة  لبرنامج الغذاء الذى يعطيه للاعبين .
	صباحاً بشيخ الملاعب
	المريخ يواجه الشعلة البحراوي
	يؤدى فريق الكرة بنادى المريخ صباح اليوم مباراة ودية أمام نادى الشعلة  أحد أندية الدرجة الثانية على ملعب استاد الخرطوم، بعد أن عادت البعثة عصر  أمس من مدينة الفاشر التى واجه فيها ممثل المدينة الهلال ، واقتلع الأحمر  النقاط الثلاث عنوة واقتداراً من الخيالة ، وتأتى هذه المباريات ضمن  البرنامج التحضيرى لمباراة الفريق المقبلة أمام عزام التنزانى فى بطولة  الأندية الأفريقية ، وسيشرف على المباراة مساعد الفرنسى الوطنى محسن سيد  وابن الفرنسى انطونيو مدرب اللياقة .
	عبدالصمد في قيادة البعثة أمام التنزاني
	سيكون نائب رئيس نادى المريخ السيد عبدالصمد محمد عثمان فى قيادة بعثة  المريخ المتجهة إلى تنزانيا فجر الخميس المقبل ، حيث ظل نائب الرئيس قائداً  محنكاً فى جميع الرحلات التى قادها رئيساً للبعثة منذ أول معسكر فى هذا  الموسم بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة التى خاض فيها المريخ عدداً من المباريات  الودية كذلك المعسكر بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة الذى أدى فيه الفريق عدداً من  المباريات الدولية الودية أبرزها أمام نادى شالكا الألمانى .
	تراوري عودة بعد انتهاء الكان
	عاد إلى الخرطوم مهاجم المريخ المالى مامادو تراورى إلى الخرطوم بعد أن  شارك مع منتخب بلاده فى نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية التى انتهت أول أمس  بغينيا الاستوائية والتى نالها المنتخب الايفوارى بعد أن تغلب على المنتخب  الغانى بركلات الترجيح ، وعودة المالى تراورى جاءت بعد أن غادر منتخب بلاده  منذ الدور الأول ، حيث مكث اللاعب طوال تلك الفترة ولم يعد إلى ناديه ،  إلا أن الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو أمر بضم اللاعب لقائمته المغادرة يوم الخميس  القادم لتنزانيا لأداء المباراة المهمة أمام نادى عزام التنزانى يوم الخامس  عشر من فبراير القادم ، حيث يعتبره الفرنسى غارزيتو الورقة الرابحة فى  المباراة .
	علي جعفر : المبارة كانت جيدة ومباراة عزام الأهم
	قال مدافع المريخ على جعفر: إن مباراتهم أمام هلال الفاشر كانت جيدة  حيث لعبنا بنظام كبير وطبقنا كل الخطط التى كانت من جانب الجهاز الفنى ،  وعن مباراتهم الأفريقية أمام نادى عزام التنزانى قال إنهم استعدوا جيداً  لتلك المباراة وأنهم تعاهدوا على أن يفرحوا القاعدة المريخية الكبيرة  بالعودة للخرطوم بنتيجة ايجابية تساعدهم فى مباراة الإياب بالخرطوم ، وشكر  على جعفر جماهير الفريق التى قامت بمؤازرتهم فى المباراة والتى كانت زاداً  معنوياً بالنسبة لهم فى أوقات كثيرة .
	الفريق يواصل تدريباته مساء اليوم
	أيضاً سيواصل الفريق تدريباته مساء اليوم بعد أداء عدد من اللاعبين  لمباراة الشعلة التى سيشرك فيها لاعبى الصف الثانى ، ويتدرب اللاعبون الذين  شاركوا فى مباراة هلال الفاشر فى التدريب المسائى بقيادة جمال سالم ، على  جعفر ، الريح على ، أوكرا ، رمضان عجب ، راجى عبدالعاطى ، بكرى عبدالقادر  (المدينة) ، الكينى الان وانغا ، محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة ، بله جابر ، مصعب  عمر.
	المكتب التنفيذي يسلم ابراهومه جوازه
	سلم المكتب التنفيذى لنادى المريخ اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب (ابراهومه)  جوازه أمس، حيث سيغادر اللاعب إلى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة صحبة عائلته ،  وكان اللاعب قد أبعد من كشف المريخ الأفريقى مما أحدث شرخاً واضحاً فى خط  وسط المريخ فى بداية الموسم الحالى ومن المحتمل أن يعود اللاعب إلى  التدريبات بعد أن يعود من القاهرة .
	شباب المريخ يتعادل فى أول مباراة له فى الدورى
	تعادل فريق شباب المريخ أمام شباب المهدية فى أول مباريات الفريق فى  الدورى ، وتعتبر هذه أول مباراة للفريق فى دورى هذا العام ، وقدم لاعبو  المريخ مستوًى متميزاً فى المباراة القوية التى استضافها ملعب شباب أمدرمان  ، ويقوم بتدريب فريق الشباب المدرب عاطف منصور إلى جانب أمير دامر  بالإضافة لجندى نميرى الذى يوجد فى القاهرة .


*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​مشكور ابو حميد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ كوستي يحوِّل تأخره لفوز غالٍ على الأمل عطبرة بثنائية
  





 	كوستي : عبد المجيد أبوبكر
	حوَّل فريق المريخ كوستي تأخره لفوز غالٍ على الأمل عطبرة  2/1 في مباراة  شهدها جمهور كبير وشرفها معتمد كوستي المهندس عبدالقادر الخير. استغل الأمل  حمى البدايات وأحرز هدفاً مبكرًا في الدقيقة الثالثة للمباراة من خطأ من حارس المريخ مجدي الكدرو أحرز المدافع حمزة آدم هدف التقدم للأمل وبعدها  شن فريق المريخ ضغطاً متواصلاً على الأمل ومن عكسية الجنوبي تعبان جنينة  أحرز المهاجم رحمة الزاكي هدف التعادل للمريخ وبعدها فرض  المريخ سيطرته  على مجريات المباراة مسنودًا بصيحات الجماهير، وشكلت تحركات المهاجم رحمة  الزاكي خطورة كبيرة على الأمل عطبرة، حيث أضاع المريخ عدداً من الفرص  أخطرها تمريرة رحمة التي أهداها للمهاجم العاجي ديكورا أهدرها وسط دهشة  الجميع ولم تخل هجمات الأمل من خطورة، ومن خطأ مشترك بين المدافع سامي  عبدالله والحارس مجدي الكدرو أضاع مهاجم الأمل جيمي اولاقو أخطر فرص الأمل  في الشوط الأول والذي انتهى بتعادل الفريقين .
 	الشوط الثاني
	بدأ الشوط الثاني سريعاً وواصل المريخ هجومه الكاسح وفي الدقيقة السابعة  أحرز مدافع الأمل كاوندا هدفاً عكسياً في مرماه من عكسية رحمة الزاكي وأضاع  المريخ عدداً من الفرص أهمها كرة اقويرا التي اصطدمت بالعارضة وأجرى  المدرب جبرة تبديلاً اضطرارياً بخروج رحمة المصاب ودخول حسن كونتيه الذي  شكلت طلعاته وتمريراته خطورة كبيرة على الأمل تجاوب معها الجمهور وأهدى  مهاجمي المريخ عدداً من الفرص تم إهدارها للتسرع وعدم التركيز ولم تخل  هجمات الأمل من خطورة ،حيث قاد الطاهر حماد عدداً من الهجمات بعد دخوله في  الشوط الثاني وأضاع هدفاً محققاً من ضربة رأسية في آخر دقيقة من عمر  المبارة لتنتهي المبارة بفوز المريخ ويرتفع لـ4  نقاط ويبقى الأمل في نقاطه  الثلاث أدار المباراة بمستوى عال طاقم تحكيم من الدمازين بقيادة عبد  العزيز محمد علي .

	نجم المبارة
	فاز بنجومية المبارة المقدمة من سوداني محترف المريخ الجنوبي تعبان جنينة   الذي شكلت تمريراته وعكسياته خطورة كبيرة على الأمل عطبرة ولم يكتف بذلك  وكثيراً  ما شاهدناه يساند دفاع الفريق  .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أهلي شندي يخسر من الفرسان بهدفين   


حريق الشعلة يستمر ويصل ديار المك نمر ويفوز بالنجومية للمرة الثانية


  


     قاد نجم الأهلي الخرطومي الشاب (وليد الشعلة) فريقه لتحقيق فوز كبير على  الأهلي شندي بهدفين دون رد افتتحها وليد بنفسه قبل أن يتسبب في زعزعة دفاع  الأهلي الذي استقبل هدفاً ثانياً من موسى الزومة الذي صوَّب الكرة من مسافة  بعيدة ليواصلفتية الأهلي مشوار التألق بعد تعادلهم مع المريخ بهدفين في  مباراة كان نجمها أيضاً المهاجم الخطير وليد الشعلة الذي أحرز هدف التعادل  بعد أن تسبب في ضربة الجزاء التي جاء منها الهدف الأول .. بالنتيجة ارتفع  الأهلي برصيده لخمس نقاط وتجمد رصيد الأهلي شندي في خمس نقاط .
    قال عضو في اتحاد الخرطوم فضَّل عدم ذكر اسمه : إن غضب همد الأساسي من  اتحاد الخرطوم ليس بسبب الحكام الذين يظلمون المريخ وإنما بسبب خطوة  الاتحاد في إعادة صياغة إيجار الدكاكين والتي أدت في النهاية لإخلاء الدكان  الذي كان يؤجره همد.

     الشعلة نجم الأهلي الخرطوم يفوز بالنجومية للمرة الثانية     توّج نجم الأهلي الخرطوم وليد الشعلة نجماً لمباراة فريقه أمام الأهلي  شندي التي جرت مساء أمس بإستاد الخرطوم وفاز بالجائزة المقدمة من شركة  سوداني راعي الممتاز. وكان وليد الشعلة قد فاز بنجومية مباراة فريقه أمام  المريخ في الأسبوع الثالث للممتاز.

*

----------

